
Coronavirus: China suspends tours abroad as Xi warns of “grave situation” - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/25/world/asia/china-coronavirus.html
======
ycombonator
Historically the Communist regime has controlled the narrative tightly. If
they say the situation is "grave" its probably apocalyptic.

edit: 58 mil chinese in lockdown
->[https://www.zerohedge.com/political/56-million-chinese-
lockd...](https://www.zerohedge.com/political/56-million-chinese-lockdown-
virus-spreads-australia-malaysia)

